# Time to buy a flooring nailer, Yipee!!! recommendations?



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

I just got green lighted on my second TnG job, 1500 sq'.

So you know what that means, if you do a job twice you get to buy the tool. :clap:

Yeah, k, maybe not, but buying tools is the only joy I have in life so leave me be. :whistling

With that said, who has recommendations? The Bostich's seem pretty popular, and most of my nail guns are already Porter. Caught a couple of shout outs to Porta-Nailer here on CT.

I am curious to hear peoples thoughts. I don't skimp on my tools, there is a looming Festool addiction stalking me, so I don't mind paying (too close to a grand and I'll cry uncle though).

Looking for a cleat, pneumatic, noticed the Primatech P250a handles staples and cleats [wrong]. 

Would also be interested to hear of any experiences with Powernail.

http://www.onlinefloorstore.com/manufacturer/Powernail/Flooring-Nailers-and-Staplers

This looks interesting to me, face nailing blows...

http://www.powernail.com/home/model445sn.htm

Or turn me on to a brand I haven't even heard of. This is your chance to enjoy buying a tool vicariously through me. :thumbsup:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

I bought a bostitch used it for 400 feet of a nail down enginnered floor.. Still brand new dont use it at all. I think I gave 260 for it. its the sx 150- bhf-2. So if that is something you are looking at let me know


----------



## gallerytungsten (Jul 5, 2007)

I have the Porter Cable, it's been pretty reliable.


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

opiethetileman said:


> I bought a bostitch used it for 400 feet of a nail down enginnered floor.. Still brand new dont use it at all. I think I gave 260 for it. its the sx 150- bhf-2. So if that is something you are looking at let me know


Thanks Opie, but I think it is a cleat nailer for me.


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

gallerytungsten said:


> I have the Porter Cable, it's been pretty reliable.


My local tool shop has a dedicated flooring location. I was in today and they had a reconditioned Porter for $250. As I said, all my guns are porter and I have been happy with them so far, never had a lick of trouble from them.

That is tempting, but I think I am going to pursue flooring a bit and am leaning toward the Powernail 445 Flex. It's a little pricey, but those rollers are pretty effin' sweet.

Has anyone heard anything about Primatech nailers? One of the guys at the shop (that doesn't carry Primatech) said they often have seal problems. It would be nice to hear from someone that does have one, or has heard from someone that does.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

primatech


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

pinwheel said:


> primatech


That post is awfully Zen. :laughing:

I'll take that as a vote for Primatech. I have been following your cab thread so I know you are kind of buried, thanks for chiming in.

I went by Lockwood, good folks. The HO, on a beer budget, actually likes their BLC Utility grade best, due to the variations and imperfections. I suspect I will be giving them my first purchase tomorrow, and possibly a nailer as well.

She is worried about the "no warranty" aspect, and that there might be an issue with the finish or boards down the road.

I told her I didn't think their would be, just the higher blemishes (which are a plus to her) and most likely a higher cull rate (offset by the lower cost). Though if the carton they opened to give me a look and samples is any indication they are better boards than the Bruce I used recently.

Lockwood is right down the block from my favorite tool crib, Hydraflow, which I learned today has a dedicated flooring location just down Manchester. :clap:

Thanks for the recommendation, I told 'em Pinwheel sent me. :laughing:


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I don't know if you have time to shop but I've seen them on craigslist all the time for cheap.

I bought a truckload of tools from that site. Saved me $$$$$

good luck!


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

moorewarner said:


> That post is awfully Zen. :laughing:
> 
> I'll take that as a vote for Primatech. I have been following your cab thread so I know you are kind of buried, thanks for chiming in.
> 
> ...


Good deal, glad the lockwood lead helped you out. Everyone I've ever dealt with there in the last 10 years has treated me very good.:thumbup:

As for the nailer, I've never used anything but primatech, so that's not saying there's not something better out there, but I do know lockwood has a guy inhouse that works on em if needed. I've got 2 of them & have never needed either one worked on in the last 4 years & they've put down a serious amount of wood with no hickups.

You're right, we're elbow deep in the thick stuff right now. And on top of that, we just spent a long weekend moving to the new place at the farm. Feels good waking up & not hearing a single sound related to humans. Not even an engine in the disance.:thumbup:


----------



## mattsk8 (Dec 6, 2009)

A second vote for the Primatech. I have one as well. I don't know why anyone would buy the stapler but I made that mistake when I first got into flooring and bought the bostich. The bostich works great so I'm not dogging bostich but too many times I ran into situations where the only thing I could use was cleat nails cuz of the hardness/ density of the wood.

I know plenty of manufacturers that won't gaurantee it if you use a staple, none that won't if you use a cleat nail!

The thing I like about the Primatech is it's quieter than the bostich, a teeny bit lighter, and it just feels like a better tool. It also get's a bit closer to the wall and doesn't need as much force to make it fire. The only complaint I have about it is the base is changable for different flooring thicknesses and it's heald on w/ 4 phillips head screws. I was using it on some brazilian wallnut- just cruizing along w/ it and loving life- when I realized that one of the screws had loosened and it was scratching the floor every time I put a nail in!! Fortunately I realized it after about 4 or five boards!! I used some blue thread locker on the four screws and never had a prob again. I've never installed anything but 3/4" anyhow.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I want to try the Grex.


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

It has mostly come down to the Primatech and the Powernail.


----------



## Ashcon (Apr 28, 2009)

I have a porter cable cleat nailer bought it 5 yrs ago. I don't do flooring all the time but it's handy not to have to rent one.

My rental company uses primetech they are a little pricey but they get used and abused, i have rented them prior to having my own.
Never had an issue with either. 

Good choice on going for the cleat, staples might be cheaper but I have never ever had a cleat turn and come up through the floor like I have seen many staples (done by others) do.!:thumbsup:

You are right buying new tools is like when you were a teen and got a new girlfriend. Well sort off...:whistling
Good luck.


----------



## mattsk8 (Dec 6, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I want to try the Grex.


If it works as good as their pin nailer I'm sure it's a great tool. I just love my Primatech. I feel like Woody Harrelson in King Pin when he walked into the bowling ally for the tournament every time I show up on a new job. Bee Gees' Stayin Alive going in the back ground while my Primatech and I walk in struttin our stuff :jester:!


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

mattsk8 said:


> If it works as good as their pin nailer I'm sure it's a great tool. I just love my Primatech. I feel like Woody Harrelson in King Pin when he walked into the bowling ally for the tournament every time I show up on a new job. Bee Gees' Stayin Alive going in the back ground while my Primatech and I walk in struttin our stuff :jester:!


:laughing:


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I want to try the Grex.


Yea, you are one of the folks that has gotten me starting looking at the Grex for when my porters need replacing, and of course Festool for just about everything else...

evil men.

:laughing:


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

I think we just about have a winner.

Primatech's P250 ALR, if Lockwood can get it delivered soon enough, looks to be the one.

Thanks to everyone who chimed in. Randy and Matt, your two recommendations pushed me to call Primatech and discover they could put together the exact combination I was looking for.

Thanks gents. :thumbsup:


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

moorewarner said:


> I think we just about have a winner.
> 
> Primatech's P250 ALR, if Lockwood can get it delivered soon enough, looks to be the one.
> 
> ...



Good deal, you'll really like that nailer. When ya get close to the wall, turn your hammer around & give the actuator a light tap with the metal end & you can nail one extra course of flooring. Don't take much of a hit at all.

I've got a 240 & a 250 I believe, both are good nailers. First thing I done, was took the saftey switch off the bottom of it. Slowed me down having to make sure it was depressed everytime.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I own the equivalent to the Harbor Freight.

Ask me how many hardwood floors I have installed.........zero

Now ask me how many people have borrowed my nailer to install hardwood floors. :laughing:

All gave glowing reviews, it has paid for itself in free beer. :shutup:


----------



## mattsk8 (Dec 6, 2009)

pinwheel said:


> Good deal, you'll really like that nailer. When ya get close to the wall, turn your hammer around & give the actuator a light tap with the metal end & you can nail one extra course of flooring. Don't take much of a hit at all.
> 
> I've got a 240 & a 250 I believe, both are good nailers. First thing I done, was took the saftey switch off the bottom of it. Slowed me down having to make sure it was depressed everytime.


Good call on the safety switch. I need to do that too. Not only is it a neusance, I'm afraid to set it on a prefinished floor just cuz I'm afraid of it scratching (not that it ever has but I could see it happening!).


----------

